# Ginger!!!



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

So this is my hen Ginger.



























she was a rescue about 6-7 years ago and have always wondered what breed/mix she might be. 

i've thought maybe she was a tumbler/roller but she's never displayed anything aerial. (except one time i'd tossed her up in the air in the loft she was living in and she didnt open her wings and she just dropped, hit the bed and bounced off... for which i felt horrible, and still do. there have been other times that she has lost the motion in her legs, not sure if there is something psychological going on or what but she seems to be somewhat off balance.. although i know she can hear so its not an inner ear thing) 

she has a small beak and light eye color which made me consider









http://martinlofts.com/4561/5029.html

except she has white primaries and tail soo...

also wondering if maybe she had some OGO in her? because of her small beak and crest. Although her beak appears small.. not short.

I have no idea!!! looking for some opinions. =)
sorry for the grainy pictures it was night-time and in the bathroom.
and yes i know she's a fatty. she was at my mom's house for a while and on free-feed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well she is just lovely with her color and the little wave on her head!  What a cutie!

To me, she does look like she has tumbler in her, even if she doesn't perform.

I'm sure someone else will be along that can give you more info in regards to her breed.

Has she ever laid eggs, and are you giving her a good calcium grit?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Highflier maybe?*

Or the Tumbler that was in your link is also a very good possibility. The markings and color could be in any number of breeds, so can the crest. There are several middle Eastern and Russian Tumblers and Highfliers that resemble this bird. Pretty bird anyway.

The fact that it doesn't tumble or perform in any way doesn't really mean much. Many Tumbler breeds have been bred more for show and have lost their tumbling abilities. Nuns and Kormorners for example, were Tumblers.

Actually, after thinking about this bird, I'm leaning more toward a Tumbler than a Highflier. It looks to be built more like a Tumbler.

Bill


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

=) ty for your replies. the russian tumbler pictures i found seemed very close minus their feathery feet/legs (although other breed standards show them with clean legs (volga type) ? ) 

as far as calcium is concerned i had been sprinkling some powdered form along with a multivitamin over her food, but hadnt known about using an oil to wet it so not sure how much she was really getting, and was only doing this once a week or so. I'm getting ready to order some pickpots, wheatgerm oil and water additive etc, along with a more suitable multivitamin because the one i had been using on them was for birds of prey because its what i had at the time. Not sure how bad that was >.<
I've always been scared of over using the calcium and multivitamins.

this is what the multivitamin ive been using has in it

Vitahawk Maintenance ingredients include: dextrose, choline chloride (silicon dioxide added), natural color added, silicon dioxide (anti-caking agent), vitamin C., DL-alpha tocopheral acetate, niacin supplement, vitamin A acetate, ethoxyquin (preservative), biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, D-calcium pantothenate, carophyll 10%, ribolflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine hydrochloride, vitamin B-12 supplement, folic acid, and D-activated animal sterol. Vitahawk Breeder ingredients include: dextrose, vitamin E and ethoxyquin (preservative).


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

She could be anything. She does look a bit "tumbler-ish", but she could also be a cross of a Domestic Flight with something else. She is pretty. If you're interested, she looks to be heterozygous for Baldhead and she's also a good T-pattern red with bronze. And, no, though I know you'd like it to be, she's most definitely not a Temeschburger Schecken  

As for your tossing her and she didn't open her wings and thudded to the ground and the slight "wobbly" on occasion, she may be a PMV-1 survivor left with some permanent damage.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

bluecheck said:


> If you're interested, she looks to be heterozygous for Baldhead and she's also a good T-pattern red with bronze.


sooo whats this mean? 
just trying to figure all the genetic stuff out now for the first time really, and thank you very much for posting =)


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

It's just a genetics way of saying, she's cute. 

Heterozygous baldhead, means she's carrying one dose of Bh (baldhead) and not two, when she would be homozygous for baldhead. The T-pattern means that she's a dark, dark check. Ash-red is her pigment. Bronze is another factor (there are a lot of bronzes) that add even more depth to her red color and gives her that almost oxblood look to her.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I have no idea what breed she is, But she is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I too haven't a clue but she is a real looker Very striking.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry to bring this older thread up again.. i was browsing around and looking at old dutch capuchines and found..



















she doesnt have as much of the mane looking bit but wondering if maybe she was a mix of that with a tumbler or something? (since she has that splash on her face and lacking a full mane) whatcha guys think? just curious about her background as always.

bluecheck you said something about ash-red.. is that like recessive red? or ? i thought recessive red was lighter? 
although when i look at her tail she has a couple shorter tailfeathers which are light grey-brown.. which i thought was an indicator of recessive red?

and its funny, i've had her 6-7 yrs and never noticed her check pattern before you mentioned something. can't believe i never noticed it.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Not capuchine*



gingerpoo said:


> sorry to bring this older thread up again.. i was browsing around and looking at old dutch capuchines and found..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably like Frank said, Domestic Flight or something similar. There are quite a few Tumblers and Highfliers that look similar to your bird as well.

Ash red is not really like recessive red except that it is brownish in color. Your bird has a very smooth T Pattern which makes it look very much like recessive red. The addition of Bronze makes it nice and dark and might also smooth out the T Pattern so as to appear like recessive red. Ash red tends to wash out to ash (grey) in the wingtips and tail and they show patterns like blue pigeons (check, bar, etc). Recessive red hides all patterns and the red will extend to the ends of the feathers and tail. White flights and tails make them more difficult to recognize, especially if the bird is T Pattern ash red as they can look very much like a recessive red.

Could you post a picture of a colored tail feather? That would clear up any doubts of whether the bird is ash or recessive. When I first looked, I wasn't sure which it was (still not completely) but I had the exact same thoughts as Frank, just not as certain as he is.

Bill


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually, these two Capuchines are also T-pattern ash-red with bronze. I know that for a fact, because of two things. One: I know guys who raise a lot of them. Second: you do NOT find recessive red baldhead birds. It just doesn't happen. We don't totally understand why yet, but recessive red and baldhead just don't have the same phenotype (way they look) as these birds.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Gingerpoo!

If you remember, I said in another thread that my bird, Ted, looked a lot like Ginger? Now, I'm not really sure if this is right and it may not apply to your bird, but I was told by Ted's previous owner that she was half nun and half regular racing pigeon. That's probably not going to be what Ginger is but it might be worth bearing in mind! Pigeon breeds are all a mystery to me at the best of times!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Baldhead vs Badge*

Frank is right of course about the fact that baldhead does not appear with recessive red, only with ash red.

There are however badge marked birds that look like mismarked baldheads in recessive red and recessive yellow. This bird could fit that description but is likely to be ash and bronze as has already been stated.

Bill


----------



## FreeFlying (Feb 15, 2011)

gingerpoo said:


> sorry to bring this older thread up again.. i was browsing around and looking at old dutch capuchines and found..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

The bird from the topic start looks like a capucin cross with het baldhead. I have a similar one.

What's that? No recessive red baldheads? Please elaborate, anyone.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.aviculture-europe.nl/nummers/07N06A03.pdf

states that dun capucins were (directly) bred from yellow and black capucins. No mention of ash red interfering. That would mean rec.red baldheads...


----------

